# Company for MEEEE!!! :)



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Da Mama says company is coming to see me!!:HistericalSmiley:

I'm waiting here. I fink I'm gonna be discovered!

I wish dey would hurry up. A girwl gets sweepy.

I'm jus gonna west my eyes. I won't get in my bed cause I'm not gonna sweep.

Call me when dey get hewah.... ZzZzZzzzz...


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

She just makes my heart melt looking at her. I love the dress! She is a sweetheart.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Beautiful dress, beautiful girl.


----------



## wstevetina (Jul 13, 2009)

Love that dress. She is a doll!:wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Gorgeous Miss Cosy........ahhh, Mommy, she wants to sleep!!! I hope she enjoyed her company!!!:chili:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Your photography skills always make her seem to live in such a dream world! Well, that and all those pink fluffy blankets and beds she has!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

that is so cute, i love the way she talks!!:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, Ava wants to know if Cosy had company!??!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

You are a gorgeous girl, Cosy!! So are you sweeping or is your comany there?


----------



## Ellea (Jul 10, 2010)

Aw!!!! I love Cosy! She is the sweetest little thing! I love her little face!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I love the black and white dress with the pale pink bow combo, and of course the belle of the ball in them :wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I hope you enjoyed your company you little
sleeping beauty.:wub:


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Beautiful girl in a fab dress! :wub: XOXO


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Cosy is such a little beauty...and I love her dress and her pink bed!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh baby girl:wub: did you get your princess sleep? I hope your company came to visit sweetone:wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

There she is that cute babydoll, I want to love her up right off the screen :wub:. How do you keep the hairs above her eyes from breaking ? She always looks so "coiffed" and neat. I don't put Maisie's top knot in too tight, but the hairs seem to break anyway:angry:.
Hope you had fun with your company Cosy.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Cosy are you not just the luv bug, gotta love ya!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Cosy looks so ready and pretty for her company!!
I love your new siggy too..that bed looks so comfy!!


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

she is soooo gorgeous


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Cosy. Tyler would love to come and visit you and he wouldn't keep a beautiful girl like you (in that pretty outfit) waiting. :wub2:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg cosy is too cute , she always looks perfect !!! love her beds , and her dress ...


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I can't stand it. How cute is Cosy?! Love the dress. Love the pink pile of beds. Love beautiful Cosy!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She is so beautiful and I just love her dress!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

She's sooooo adorable, that little Cosy.:wub: But I think she may be discovered "sleeping".


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Brit your girl is just precious and beautiful . . .


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Awww Cosy looks fab in her white, black and pink combo - always so sweet.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Oh, did Cosy's company ever show up? How dare anyone stand her up!:angry:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, her company came and made over her, gave her treats and wore her out. A good time was had by all.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Pretty little Cosy. Such a shame she had to wait but my goodness she looked adorable doing it.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Cosy is the hostess with the mostess! She's beautiful in her company dress! Hope she had fun with her guests!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

She's just so gorgeous!! :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Cosy no one should ever make you wait for anything. You should always get what you want with a wiggle of that cute little nose.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Cosy said:


> Yes, her company came and made over her, gave her treats and wore her out. A good time was had by all.


I bet they went crazy for her wanting to carry her and smother her . .I know I would :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

ROFL! Way too cute!!! :wub::wub::wub: That second pic really cracks me up. Her little expression is priceless. :wub:


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

Wowww that is sooo cute! She is just adorable, and so pretty!!!


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

She is georgous, looks like a calender girl. I love the storyline, lol


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

cosy is so adorable


----------

